# LOL.... bernard caught red pawed



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

had bernard out for a while earlier, left him on my desk to go grab a glass of water, completely forgetting about my jar of jolly ranchers sitting out... came back to this










he didn't realize i was there until i took the picture... he then took off and hid behind my speakers, but i grabbed him and threw it in the garbage : brat lol.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

LOL I have had stuff like that happen.

and Neopets! zomg lol my childhood.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

/neopets addict


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I still play occasionally. I have been using it since I was like 9. So thats....dang 10 years ago o_o.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

my account hit 9 years on april 26th rofl 

http://www.neopets.com/userlookup.phtml?user=bakura62


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

I looked, if I knew about neopets when I was young I'd probably be addicted too haha.

On your topic though, that is hilarious, he looks very pleased with himself! Mine do stuff like that all the time. Little buggers  Just the other day, I had one of the giant boxes of goldfish. I was occasionally munching on them and watching tv. Next thing I know I hear struggling, my rat Dazzle had chewed a hole up by the top of it, and got stuck trying to get into it for the goodies! I don't like to give them food like that but it was so funny she put all that work in it to get stuck I gave her one anyway.


----------



## Ratilove2 (Mar 15, 2011)

:O my ratty kept trying to get in my closet where some jolly ranchers were and they got stuck to her whiskers!! she didn't like them after that XD


----------



## distancel (May 14, 2011)

Aww he must have been so pleased with himself to find that lol. I have had similar things happen. I looked over once to see that Jasmine had climbed up and grabbed a large piece of chocolate - it was probably about half her size, so a very big piece for a rat - and she was dragging it along the couch to get back to her cage. I felt very bad to take it off her as she was clearly working so hard to take it home with her XD

I am an ex neopets addict myself, also


----------



## Zhaneel (Sep 1, 2010)

Haha, he's got this look on his face like "Yessss, Mom will never know!! It's mine, all mine!"

Ahhh, I can't wait until I can contribute my own stories to these kinds of threads. ;^;


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

Lol! He seems to really be enjoying that jolly rancher! He looks so innocent lol!


----------



## jessyyyissiqqq (Feb 7, 2011)

Hahaha that's so adorable, mine do things like this ALL the time!


----------

